# christmas wishes ivf wales



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

i would like to send christmas wishes to you all and to all the staff at clinic

i dont send christmas cards as im thinking of the enviroment (hehe not! just lazy)

i really hope and pray that this time next year you all get some luck with the biggest present known, what we all strive for, we cycle for treatment, alot of us over and over yet our heart breaks and mends and my christmas wish will be for you all.

i know all too well what a ****ty time christmas can be whille your trying to cope and overcome infertility and i pray that 2010 will be your year

i am not gona stop waffling, dreams can come true ladies


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you Kara, that's lovely

I'd like to wish everyone a very happy and peaceful Christmas too


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Kara, that's really lovely.
Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you kara that brought tears to my eyes.

happy christmas to all staff at ivf wales and to all my dear friends on ff.  

wishing all a wonderful xmas and a happy new year.


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Merry xmas to you all, 2010 is gonna be filled with positivness and we are all gonna get our dreams fulfilled


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone on FF and to all the staff at LVF Wales. ​
Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and may all our wishes come true​


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Merry christmas kara and all the staff at ivf wales  

MAY ALL OUR DREAMS COME TRUE FOR 2010 

merry christmas to all on ff xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all.

May 2010 bring happiness to everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ho, ho, ho and a merry christmas to all


----------

